# The Long Road



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*29Apr2013*

Monday:

1/2 mile warm up jog
6x400 meter sprints @ 1:50 with 1:50 rest in between sets
1/2 mile cool down jog
75 Crunches

Total distance traveled today = 2.5 miles

Going into today's workout I was thinking to myself, this can't be too bad. It doesn't seem as bad as I previously thought. But if I've learned anything over the last two years it's that if it looks easy, it's probably going to hurt a lot. And I was correct. I used to run track in high school with my specialty in the 200 meter, 4x400 relay, 4x200 relay, and high jump. So I was thinking, I've sprinted 400s before, no problem I shouldn't even come close to the 1:50 cut-off line. I used to run them in 62 seconds, but of course that was when I was two years younger and about 20 lbs lighter. After the first two sets I was eating my words. My run times dropped closer to the 1:40 marker and each set became a lot harder. By the end I was thinking the old mantra I used to sing to myself while running last summer, "Mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter." I used to say this so much that it became all I could think about whenever I moved faster than a walk. It was annoying. But it helps. It helped me stay focused on the task at hand because I noticed that the moment I lost focus, I slowed down a lot.

So after completing the sprinting portion I took my cool down laps and settled into the crunches. I'm not talking the little wimpy crunches that everyone did during gym class in middle school with my hands interlocked behind my head, I'm talking about actual crunches. Arms across my chest, hands on biceps, feet on the deck, arms pressed against my stomach. Those crunches. Military style. They sucked, I was out of breathe and I was tired but I did my 75. I also did 3 dead hang pull-ups.

Post workout it is extremely important that you consume protein and water (or gatorade/powerade) as soon as possible after the workout in order to keep your muscles of degrading themselves. So for dinner I had a pita wrap with bacon, eggs, potatoes (starch, I know), and cheddar cheese (more carbs than I need but also some protein).


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*30Apr2013*

2 mile jog @ 10 minute mile
5x10 Pushups with 30 second rest between repetitions
5x10 Lat-pull downs with 30 second rest between repetitions
4x30 crunches

Total distance traveled = 2 miles
Total crunches = 120
Total push-ups = 50

Tuesdays are going to be the easy days. Every run that is going to be done on these days will be very slow. These days are meant to get myself used to the feeling of running slowly and how my body reacts to it. This way I can recognize when I'm running too slowly during distance runs.

Before starting the running portion of the workout I did 3 deadhang pull-ups on my own to test where I was. After that I found running a 10 minute mile to actually be difficult. I'm not used to running at that slow of a pace so it took a lot of self control to keep myself from picking the pace up while I was running. I finished up my 2 mile run in 19:09. A little faster than a 10 minute mile pace but it was still an effective workout. I substituted roughly 3 reps of the lat pull-downs with pull-ups because the lat pull-down machine was being used at the time. After the person vacated the machine I switched to the lat pull-down machine to finish out the last two repetitions. I did use a pull-up machine for the pull-up repetitions.

My follow up on the workout was a smoothie with whey protein. The smoothie contained blueberries, apple juice, strawberries, and bananas. A lot of natural sugar. But as long as this isn't done after every meal throughout the day it shouldn't be a major drawback.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*02May2013*

Thursday

Due to certain unavoidable events I missed yesterday's workout so I decided to do a double workout today since yesterdays workout was a distance workout and today's was a strength workout. Normally, depending on what workout was missed, it wouldn't be wise to do this, which is where the rest day comes into play.

So yesterday's workout was supposed to be a 3 mile run run at an 8:30 mile. I headed to the track today to do that. At the projected pace my total run time should have been 25:30. But with my lack of physical fitness and a 20 mph NW wind factor in an open field, my run time totaled 27:05. The first mile was run in 8:32. I lost track of the time after that all I know that is my mile times were really slow. I returned home and ate a baked ham sandwich and drank a lot of water.

A few hours after dinner I completed today's workout.

150 Jump Rope Warm-up
3x15 Lunges (both legs) with 12 lb weight
3x20 Front Squats with 12 lb weight
4x25 Full Sit-ups

I had to substitute the 12 lb weight with a 14 lb one because I did not own a 12 lb weight. It was not an overly difficult workout. I may be feeling it tomorrow or I may not, I'm very used to all three of those exercises, even weighted ones.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*03May2013*

Sorry that it's a day late.

3 mile run @ 9 minute mile

I started this workout and ran a mile at 8:05 but due to severe nausea that appeared before the workout and got worse during the workout, I will be completing this workout on Sunday, my scheduled Rest Day.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*04May2013*

May the fourth be with you!

Today's workout was a 3 mile hike @ 40 lbs in boots.

Total distance traveled = 3.4 miles

I drove myself out to the State Park to give myself a heavy dose of terrain for this in order to make up for the weight. My terrain of choice? Sand. While the ground was flat, the sand did not make the trip easy, even at my own personal pace. I ended up doing roughly 3.4 miles instead of just 3 because the goal for most people taking the trail was the lighthouse that was 1.8 miles away, between the place I started and the lighthouse there was only one place that told you how far you traveled and that place was roughly 0.8 miles into the trip, leaving me to guess the distance I traveled towards the lighthouse, I stopped about 0.1 miles away from the lighthouse and headed back. I'll be taking more strenuous trails later on, as the distances increase along with the weight I carry. Eventually I hope to tackle the tormentor known as the Lighthouse Trail, a trail that starts out by heading through over 2 miles of deep woods, following the terrain on a defined path and then quickly changing to over 1.5 miles of nothing but sand dunes. Nothing but miles of fun.

My goal, along with endurance carrying a weight over distance is to break my boots in. I recently acquired new boots that actually fit properly now and I need to break them in before this year's summer training.

My post workout meal consisted of water, a large steak, cauliflower, carrots, a boiled egg, and garlic bread.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*05May2013*

Sunday

Today was my scheduled rest day which is a day to either rest or make up a workout if one needed to be made up. Since I only completed part of Friday's workout I used today to make it up.

Friday's workout:

3 mile run @ 9 minute mile

Total distance traveled = 2 miles

I completed one mile of it at an 8:05 mile on Friday. Today I finished the last two miles at 8:44 for the first mile and 8:50 for the second mile. Two BLT's were my post-workout meal.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Gosh, you are making me feel motivated! We have a treadmill. I need to use it. I'll try to start later today! Will do the crunches, too.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

That was my goal, HorseCrazy.

When using a treadmill, if you can, set the tread on it at a slight, but noticeable incline. Otherwise they aren't that great for a workout.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I'll clarify, I may have said that incorrectly.

With treadmills, because you aren't moving under your own power it's best to have a little incline to substitute for the lack of self-power. They are really good for helping get back in shape though, especially if running or walking outside isn't an option.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I actually did know that.  I always have it at an incline when I use it. I don't need to get BACK in shape, but still.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*06May2013*

Sprinting Day

1/2 mile warm-up
8x400 meter sprints under 1:50 with 1:40 break between sets
1/2 mile cool-down
3x30 crunches

Total distance traveled = 3 miles

Sprinting day, even though the reps will keep increasing, is becoming my more favorite workout day. I ran the first 400 in 1:34 and the last three reps in 1:41, 1:47, and 1:44 respectively. I was thinking to myself today that there was no way in the world that I used to run 400 meters in 62 seconds, but then I remind myself that I was two years younger, 20 pounds lighter, and actually in shape for running, not in shape for functional fitness.

The goal for the sprinting days, which will be every Monday, is to decrease my rest time every week by 10 seconds and increase my repetitions. This is to get my boy used to running at fast intervals with a shorter rest period. Eventually I should be able to sprint short distances at roughly equivalent times with a very short break in between each sprint. This will improve my distance time greatly instead of starting out fast and then slowing down more as I become tired.

I have to be honest with you, I don't mean to overly motivated because the truth is I'm not that motivated. There are many days where I have no urge to go workout and I dread the start of my workout, but what keeps me from skipping my workouts just out of sheer laziness is the fact that I would not be able to live with myself. I would not be able go through the day knowing that I was too lazy to do a simple workout that is going to take no more than an hour of my day. And eventually, when I reach the time period I am training for, I won't be able to skip something just because I don't feel like doing it and I'm working on training myself to get over this little flaw of mine.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I know what you neam about the motivating thing. Boy have I had that before.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It sure sucks. I hate every minute of it.

How'd your workout go?


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*07May2013*

Tuesday

2 mile slow run @ 10 minute mile
6x10 Push-ups with 30 second rest
5x10 Lat Pull-downs with 30 second rest
4x30 Crunches

Total distance traveled = 2 miles

I worked out after dinner, which was chicken alfredo and water. I ran the first mile in 9 minutes flat and the second mile in 9:57 for a total of 18:57. A little faster than necessary but I was running at a comfortable slow pace. For a post workout snack I ate a banana and a large amount of carrots. I might have ended up doing 6 sets of lat pull-downs because I lost count of my sets during the exercise, so I did one more set for good measure. My push-up form is getting better, it's still not great as I get tired but it's slowly improving. Before the workout I did 3 and a half pull-ups. I haven't been doing them consistently like I should. I am also going to have to write push-ups, pull-ups, and crunches into my workouts instead of just doing them when I feel like it on the days that they aren't part of my workout.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine went all right. I didn't run as far as I could have... but overall I feel sorta sore. But I guess that's a good thing!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Sore is great thing. As long as you're sore and not in pain. You'll be good. It means you gave yourself a workout. I miss the days that I became sore from workouts.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*08May2013*

3 mile tempo run @ 8:25 pace

Total distance traveled = 3 miles

I headed out to the pier today for a change of scenery. The weather was gorgeous and the sun would be setting soon. Perfect time for a run. Sadly though, my actual total run time was almost a minute slower than what the projected run time was.

Projected run time = 25:00
My run time = 25:49

I ran the first mile in 8:05, this may have been my problem along with me just plain being out of shape. I ran the next mile in about 8:40. The last mile in 9:04. Another problem could be that I'm not pushing myself hard enough. Highly likely and is probably most of my problem. Another thing for me to work at. I had eaten dinner before working out again, I had two soft shell tacos with refried beans and cheese. For my post workout I had every intention of walking down to the nearest ice cream parlor and buying myself some ice cream but I am proud to say that by the time I was done with my workout I no longer craved ice cream and as a result did not go buy some. I'm working on eating healthier foods because as I said earlier on, what you put into your body is what you'll get out of it. Even though ice cream does contain some protein it also contains a large amount of other things that aren't as good for you. Instead I stayed on the pier and watched the sun set and then headed home and ate some strawberries, muskmelon, and home made popcorn that was made on a stove. Now for your enjoyment a few pictures of the sunset.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

So I was recently informed that I actually ran more than three miles tonight. I made a mathematical error and thought, for some reason unknown to me other than I may have just been due for a blonde moment, that 5540 ft was smaller than 5280 ft. Which there are 5280 ft in one mile. So instead I ran 3.14 miles in 25:49. Sorry for the mix up.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Warm-up 150 jump ropes
4x15 Lunges with 12 lb dumb bell
3x20 Front Squats with 12 lb dumb bell
4x25 Full Sit-Ups

Once again I substituted the 12 lb dumb bell for a 14 lb one. I'll update my workout schedule to accommodate later but as of right now that isn't my priority. The lunges weren't over painful or hard to do today, I'm not sure if that was because I'm slowly getting my hamstrings and glutes back into running shape or if it was because I was working with horses earlier today and had already warmed and stretched out those muscle groups. I actually had the motivation to run today but I didn't because today was not a day that I am supposed to be running on. I do this workout in a crossfit style. So one set of lunges followed by one set of front squats and then one set of full sit-ups. After I completed the three sets of front squats I just did an additional set of lunges and sit-ups.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Here are the pictures from yesterday.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Those are beautiful pictures...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*10May2013*

4 miles @ 9 minute mile

Total distance traveled = 5 miles

Due to inclement weather I decided that I was going to bike 5 miles on the bike that is located in the basement. I biked 5 miles in about 40 minutes with varying levels of hill difficulty. My legs were tired by the end, so the worked. I know that I was missing the cardio portion of the workout but when I'm on the runs it's not me getting out of breath that is the problem, it's my legs getting tired resulting in me slowing down.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*12May2013*

Posted late, I know.

I missed my Saturday workout of a 3 mile hike with 40 lbs so I did this on my projected Rest Day which was Sunday. It took me less time to do it this time because I jogged more on it and because I stayed away from the trails at the State Park so I was able to stay focused a little better.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*14May2013*

I missed my Monday workout due to unforeseen circumstances so I will be completing Monday's sprinting workout on Thursday with Thursday's workout.

Today's Workout.

3 mile slow run @ 10 minute mile
6x10 Push-ups with 30 sec rest between reps
6x10 Lat pull downs with 30 sec rest between reps
4x30 Crunches with 30 sec rest between reps

Total distance traveled = 3 miles

I ran the first mile in roughly 8:40 a lot faster than I was supposed to. It felt good so I just went with the pace. The second mile in roughly 9:24 and the third mile in 8:53. For a total run time of 26:57. Faster than I was supposed to run it. But like I said, the pace felt good so I went with it. I've upped my lat pull down weight to 70 lbs. The push-ups are gradually becoming easier, my form still needs a lot of improvement though. I've noticed that with the short crunches sprints, my quads get tired and start hurting before my abs do. I'll need to work through this. I think the cals could have definitely gone better than they did. I'm disappointed in that portion. On a brighter note, I did 5 pull-ups today. Let's see what happens tomorrow.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*15May2013*

3 miles @ 8:20 mile

Total distance traveled = 6.5 miles

I substituted the 3 mile run for a 6.5 mile bike ride at a steep incline. I was originally going to stick with just 5 miles but I was still feeling very good so I continued the highest incline possible. Afterwards I did five sets of leg extensions at 40 lbs. The muscles in my legs were burning so it was a good end to a workout. Hopefully I'll be feeling it tomorrow. It's been a while since a workout, no matter how strenuous, has made me sore.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*16May2013*

As I said I would earlier this week, I completed Monday's sprinting workout today along with today's (Thursday's) workout.

Monday's Workout
1/2 mile warm-up
8x400 sprints @1:45 with 1:40 rest between sets
1/2 mile cool-down

Distance traveled = 3 miles

I will be honest, this workout sucked. I had a really hard time meeting the time goals, especially after the first sprint. I ran it on a dirt road and I didn't realize this before, but the road I was running on has an incline. It wasn't much of an incline but it was enough, especially combined with the dirt I was running on. I was below the 1:45 time cut-off but it wasn't easy and I am not at all happy with myself on how this workout went. I am really disappointed with myself. More than once I completed the sprint at 1:44. As I said before I am not happy about this.

Thursday's Workout
200 jump rope warm-up
3x15 lunges with 12 lb weight
4x20 front squats with 12 lb weight
4x25 full sit-ups

I substituted the 12 lb with a 14 lb as before. It wasn't hard but it wasn't a comfortable workout. My knees were sore from the sprinting and it made the lunges painful. The sit-ups weren't as tiring in my quads which is good. Other than my knees not appreciating today, I was more happy with how this part of the workout went.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*19May2013*

I missed both Friday and Saturday's workouts.

Friday's was a 4 mile run @ 8:45 mile
Saturday's was 4 mile hike with 40 lbs

Total distance traveled = 3 miles

So today I decided that the run was more important than the hike was and started Friday's workout. I made it through the first mile at 8:40. The mile time markers after that were hard to calculate. I did not complete Friday's workout today. I made a few mistakes these past two days that made it very hard on my body today. I told you all in my first post that hydration is a very important aspect of keeping your body healthy enough to workout and improve in those workouts. I have not been keeping up with that. I drank minimal water in the past two days and it impacted me greatly today. When I went running this evening, even though it was after 1800 (6 pm), it was well over 85 degrees out. I only completed 3 of the 4 miles today. I could have pushed myself to finish the fourth mile but when I completed the third mile I was feeling extremely dizzy and had spots beginning to form on the edges of my vision. I decided that it would be in my body's best interest to stop what I was doing and find some water to drink. Could I have continued? Yes. Would it have been safe to do so? No. There was no point in me hurting myself during training for future training. I was not happy about the decision but many times the best decision isn't the one that you like. I was feeling relatively fine at mile 1, a little warm but not too bad. I was feeling extremely fatigued at mile 2, and I had developed a headache. Where I run there is minimal shade and very little breeze. I told myself that I had to at least make it to the third mile and I would see how I felt from there. This fatigue wasn't the normal muscle fatigue that a person receives from working out it was the type of fatigue that renders the body useless. It's hard to describe this type of fatigue but those who have experienced it know what I am talking about. It's the fatigue you get when you have pushed your body far past it's energy limits and your body is about to give out.

So, because of the lessons I learned today, I am going to inform everybody of _some_ of the symptoms of dehydration: nausea, fatigue, headaches, cramps, vomiting, loss of consciousnesses blackouts, tunnel vision, spots at the edge of vision, confusion, and amnesia.

I know amnesia is a symptom that is not all that common, but I have seen this symptom in severe dehydration cases. During PT one day I was done with my workout and I was watching another company's workout, one of their people was sitting on the curb with his head between his knees. I heard someone yell this person's name and tell him to stand up. This person stands up but then starts to wander aimlessly around the area. Someone from the company starts to tail him to make sure he doesn't pass out and then takes him inside. I talk to this person afterwards and he told me that the last thing he remembers is sitting down on the curb and then suddenly he finds himself inside sitting on one of the couches and being forced to drink water. So yes, amnesia is a symptom of severe dehydration. I just don't think it's a common one.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I felt like that once. I was out working at the barn in 100 degree weather for several hours and I didn't drink ANY water. Dumb-- I will never do that again. I felt so dizzy and weak that I flopped down on the ground and couldn't stand up. I couldn't focus either. It's really kind of scary...


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

It really is. I haven't felt anything like that in a really long time and the worse part of it is that I know better. I know how important drinking water is if you're an active person and yet I still don't drink a lot of water. I don't drink a lot of anything. Maybe I'll go back to Gatorade and Powerade.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*21May2013*

I missed Monday's workout. I will be making it up on Thursday along with the leg strength workout I have scheduled.

Today's (Tuesday) Workout

Slow 3 mile run @ 10 minute mile
7x10 Push-ups with 30 second rest between sets
6x10 Lat pull-downs with 30 second rest between sets
5x30 Crunches with 30 second rest between sets

Distance traveled = 3 miles

I waited until it was less than 80 degrees out before I went running today. I have been drinking a lot more water since the disaster that occurred on Sunday and felt a lot better today. I was tired trying to keep a slow pace today but it was the good tired that should be associated with working out. I also picked up another job today which will make finding time for working out a little harder but not impossible. One of these weeks I'm going to complete the workouts during the week on their designated days, and I'll be able to not double up workouts. One of these weeks I'll make it happen.

I ran the first mile 8:50, and the second mile I ran slower than I should have because my time at the end of the second mile was 19:09. I'm not sure what happened, but I ran a lot slower. My final run time was 28:29. I made sure that I ran faster on the last mile because I saw my time for the second mile.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*22May2013*

Today's Workout

Tempo Run:
4 miles @ 8:30 pace

Due to the monsoon that has decided to arrive in the area, running outside wasn't going to happen. Instead I got on the exercise bike and attempted an aerobic biking workout. I biked for a total of 34 minutes, I tried to get my heart rate up to 170 BPM, but I discovered that I'm more in shape than I thought I was and that I could not get my heart rate up to 170, instead it remained steady at 150 BPM no matter how fast I pedaled. In those 34 minutes I traveled 7.1 miles. I then did two sets of 1:00 6 inches. 6 inches is when you lie flat on your back, place your hands under your butt and then left your legs 6 inches off of the ground and hold it for a designated period of time. This exercise works the lower abdominal muscles. I then did 3x10 of an exercise that I will call toe touch V-Ups simply because I don't know their actual name. For this exercise you lie flat on your back and fully extend your arms so that if you were standing up, they'd be pointed towards the sky. Then you do a sit up and touch your toes, always keeping your arms extended. Lay back down and then do a V-Up. A V-Up is when you raise your legs to either a 90 degree angle or a little less than a 90 degree angle and then reach forward and touch your toes (arms still fully extended). 

If someone knows the proper name for the exercise that was just described, let me know.

I then did 3x10 sets of suitcases. This exercise has numerous names but I know them as suitcases. In this exercise you lie flat on your back with legs fully extended and then you slowly bring your legs towards your chest (bending your legs as necessary). At the same time as you bring your legs forward you will also lift your upper back off of the ground as if you were doing a crunch. Lower yourself down and that is one repetition. Here is a video. This lady does them slightly differently but the movements are the same.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

I didn't get Monday's workout done but I did complete today's (Thursday's) workout.

200 Jump rope warm-up
4x15 Lunges with 14 lb weight
4x20 Front squats with 14 lb weight
5x25 Full sit-ups

This workout went fine, no major aches and pains (which is a bonus). I'm wondering if I need to up the reps on these workouts because they feel almost too easy to me, especially compared to what I'm used to, but I feel as though I should trust the person who designed the workout for me. I may ask him about it though. At least about the leg strength workouts anyway. All the other workouts are fine in levels of difficulty. As for some motivation to go workout, here's a motivational video for everyone to watch. It's roughly 6 minutes long.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*25May2013*

I missed yesterday's (Friday's) workout so I did it this morning.

Friday's workout was

4 mile run @8:45 mile

I ran the first mile in 8:15, the second mile in 8:59, the third mile in 10:17, and the fourth mile in 8:14. My overall times were:
8:15
17:14
27:31
35:45

I'm not sure why the third mile was so slow. Other than I just ran it too slowly. I am also doing roughly 4 pull-ups. I am extremely happy that I ran the fourth mile faster than the first. I ended my workout in more time than I was supposed to, it was supposed to be done at 35:00 minutes. But, I'm am still slightly impressed.

I'm going to be beginning the Armstrong Pull-up Program tomorrow morning to increase this as quickly as possible. I am also looking to get started on the Insanity challenge. When will you have time to do all of this when you can hardly do the workout program I'm on right now you ask me? Well, pretty soon I'm going to be back down to only 2 part time jobs instead of 4. I will then have more time to do what I want to do, which is 1) workout and 2) relax. Money isn't my priority this summer, training is. But I have jobs to keep me occupied otherwise I get bored. 

I completed part of today's (Saturday's) workout.

4 mile hike with 45 lbs

I headed out to the reservoir and hiked up the hill and then back down and then walked some more. I'm not sure of the distance I traveled but it had to be a little over a mile. My plan was to finish out the workout when I got back home but it did not happen. I was having difficulty walking. For the past two weeks I've been having problems with my left hip and quad. The pain starts in my hip and extends down to a little left of center of my quad. It is especially noticeable after I do the hikes on Saturday's. I believe that it's only my hip being slightly out of place, it's not a new occurrence but it is a different pain feeling. I will be scheduling an appointment with a chiropractor very soon to get it put back in place.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*26May2013*

I'm a little behind on the posts. I have been working out though. So we'll start with Sunday's Rest Day.

I was going to do Monday's Sprinting workout today, after I missed it on Thursday, but things didn't work out. I went on a long bike ride, and while that is not a good substitute for a cardio sprinting workout, it is exercise, and I made sure I got out and did something. I don't know how far I went but I rode for about 2 hours.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*27May2013*

Monday

Today was supposed to be the sprinting workout, but again, things came up, thankfully less things should come up from now on because I am now down to three part-time jobs, instead of four. So to replace this workout I did part of the workout I was supposed to do on Tuesday.

Tuesday's workout (minus the cals and anaerobic part)

Slow 2 mile run @ 10 minute mile

Distance traveled = 2 miles

My total run time was 19:24. I ran the first mile in 9:45 and the second mile in 9:39. Not bad overall. Running slower is getting easier. I'm not sure whether that is a good thing or not. On the plus side, I'm doing pretty good with the Armstrong workout. I did Day 2, I will start posting this workout information later but I had to do a pull-up pyramid, I only managed to do up to 3 reps, I did not complete the 3 pull-ups necessary for the 3 reps part so I had to stop there.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*28May2013*

Tuesday

I completed today's workout.

Tuesday (continued)

5x10 Push-ups with 30 sec rest
5x10 Lat pull-downs with 30 sec rest
5x30 Crunches

In addition to the above. I did 4 pull-ups and was one inch short on the fifth one. I'm getting it back! I missed today's Armstrong workout, one of these days I'll finally have a routine. I'm just now realizing how hard routines are to make. The cals weren't horrible. The push-ups were hard, as they usually are, but they are getting better. The crunches weren't terrible, I should really have someone test me on my speed for these. I've been doing them slowly and I need to do them quickly.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*29May2013*

4 mile run @ 8:20 mile

Total distance traveled = 4 miles

It's getting a lot harder to reach these goal times. But I was told that this summer wouldn't be easy for me. I ran the first mile in 8:11, the second in 8:34, the third in 8:40, and the fourth in 9:14. On the fourth mile I was exhausted, that's all I can say. But hey, the first mile is getting a lot easier for me. I have to start somewhere I guess and as I found out with pull-ups, the closer you get to your goal the easier the beginning gets.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*31May2013*

I missed Thursday's workout and I had blood drawn on Friday so I decided that I wouldn't take my chances running 5 miles at an 8:30 pace after getting my blood drawn. I did Thursday's workout on Friday.

Thursday's workout

5x15 Lunges with 14 lbs
5x20 Front squats with 14 lbs
5x25 Full sit-ups

I'm getting a lot better with my form and I am getting better at my lunges stamina. In other words I'm able to do all of the lunges within the sets without stopping to rest for a moment. And on the plus side, aside from the muscle stamina, is that I was sore today (Saturday), so it's working.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*01Jun2013*

I did Monday's workout today. I will be doing today's (Saturday's) workout tomorrow.

Monday's workout

1/2 mile warm-up
10x400 meter sprints
1/2 mile cool down

Total distance traveled = 3.5 miles

I am proud of myself today. Going into this workout I was only planning on completing about 6 sets due to some knee pain in both of my knees that has been present and constant for about three weeks. I was under the impression that it was because of my hips being out of alignment again and because of the surface I was running on (a dirt road). But after thinking it through, I realized that my knees hurting couldn't be because of the dirt road because when I was running track we always ran on cement (my school only had a cement track, no lie. It was a running track, built for competitions, that was made out of cement) and we ran every single day, worse workouts than this and yet my knees never hurt. So that couldn't have been it. So I was in a store the other day because I knew that I needed new running shoes and in soles. I have low arches so I need arch support to avoid shin splints. And while I was looking at in sole brands I saw something on one of the packages that said, "Helps alleviate knee pain." Bingo. Right there. That, along with the fact that my running shoes are really old, was causing the knee pain. So I picked some up and used them today.

So I was going to play a waiting game with today's workout. I was going to go until I reached 6 sets and if my knees were killing me I wasn't going to continue, no use in injuring myself. When I reached the 6th set, there was not sign of knee pain at all. So I said to myself, "You can finish this workout, you're feeling good, there's no reason to stop." I posted my times below.

1. 1:47
2. 1:46
3. 1:44
4. 1:46
5. 1:45
6. 1:42
7. 1:40
8. 1:37
9. 1:48
10. 1:47

They aren't bad, not my greatest, but I'm more thrilled about the lack of knee pain. Yes!


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*02Jun2013*

Had every intention to go on the hike that was scheduled for Saturday but something came up and it didn't happen.

Saturday's workout

5 mile hike with 45 lbs

So instead I biked 3.7 miles on the bike that I have available to me. Not very far but at least I got out and exercised. My knee was hurting today. I'm not sure of why but I have some ideas and we'll see after further observations from me.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*03Jun2013*

Monday's workout

1/2 mile warm-up
6x400 meter sprints @ 1:40 with 1:30 rest between sets
1/2 mile cool-down

Total distance traveled = 2.5 miles

The sprinting sets have dropped in number again, this is because I felt that running more than 10 sets of sprints over 400 meters wouldn't help much at this point. Later on the number with increase, along with the distance I go because the goal of the sprints with the ever decreasing rest times is to get my body used to sprinting with very short rest periods. As you can see both the goal rest time are still decreasing. My run times for each set were as follows:

1. 1:41
2. 1:44
3. 1:40
4. 1:36
5. 1:43
6. 1:35

The running was easier today. And again, I noticed that my run times decreased after the halfway mark of this workout. I wondered why that is but then I thought back to something I read when I was reading about the Armstrong pull-up program: "On the max pull-ups for 3 sets, you'll notice that the number of pull-ups you can do during the last two sets will increase but you will have observe no increase in the number of pull-ups that you can do during the first set."

So I guess it isn't a big deal if my beginning run times aren't improving yet, as long as there is some sign of improvement. And my knee didn't hurt today, until I stretched that is, but after the workout it didn't hurt at all. And then I noticed that it would feel weird after I sat with it at an odd angle, such as sitting cross-legged on the floor. I'm thinking a visit to the chiropractor may resolve this issue.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*04Jun2013*

Tuesday

3 mile slow @ 9:30 mile
5x10 Push-ups with 20 sec. rest
4x15 Lat pull downs with 20 sec. rest
4x45 crunches with 39 sec. rest

Total distance traveled = 3 miles

I wasn't able to keep accurate lap times on this I do know that my mile times were either faster than or slightly over the 9 minute mile mark. I ran the 3 miles in 26:31. Pretty good for not trying to get my best time. I was able to get the push-ups in tonight and instead of doing 5 sets I did 6 just because I felt like it. I'm finding myself able to go lower and complete the 10 reps without exhausting my arms on each set.

I wasn't able to complete the lat pull-downs or the crunches tonight. Those will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*05Jun2013*

Until further notice I will no longer be completing the running or leg strength workouts. Because the pain in my left knee has not been going away and has been getting slightly worse I am postponing any further workouts until I can figure out what is wrong. At first I thought that it was my muscles getting used to working out everyday again, but that idea was proven to be wrong. Then I thought that it was because the in-soles of my shoes were old and needed to be replaced. The aches left my right knee so I knew that the pain was partially caused by that but because the pain in my left knee persists I decided to check out symptoms of various knee injuries online. I am also aware that it may possibly be that my hips are out of alignment and a visit to the chiropractor's will fix that (I will be scheduling an appointment for Friday). I am not going to advocate going to the internet for a diagnosis on everything, use it only as a guide to determine what could potentially be wrong. It is highly likely that I have a strained hamstring with the damage done right above my knee which is why my knee hurts, if so, the only way to fix it is through rest. I am taking a few days off to see if it improves with a chiropractic visit and rest. If so, then awesome, easy fix. If not, well, I just hope it doesn't come to be going to a doctor's office for a diagnosis.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*06Jun2013*

It's the anniversary of D-Day everybody, so take a moment to remember and thank those brave people who stormed the beaches of Normandy.

Since I am not allowed to run/bike for a few days, I decided to focus solely on my abs. So I found this short 10 minute video online that contained a workout that had me hurting by the second exercise. I have problems finding ab workouts that make me hurt because I have done most of the ab exercises out there which means that I need more reps than sets. But this woman has me very interested in her videos as of today. I'll be doing these exercises for abs from now on in addition to my regularly scheduled workouts when I get back to those.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*07Jun2013*

Doctor's orders say that I'm not allowed to do any lower body workouts for a week. That leaves me with just the upper body workouts. I was never before so excited in my life to be able to work on push-ups but after doing a few of them I realized that the strain they put on my legs, that I never noticed before, was too much so push-ups will now join the list of exercises I can't do. I was able to do some weight lifting on a machine that has movements very similar to the arm movements of a push-up so I did some reps of those. I don't remember how many. I also did 4x45 second planks. I did two sets of front planks and one set of each side planks. The side planks created more strain on my knee than the front planks did. I'm unsure of why.

I was told that I have a deep muscle strain in my left knee which is why it's been hurting/aching. It was caused by my pelvis being severely twisted. I'm looking into some lower back exercises that will hopefully strengthen my lower back muscles and help keep my pelvis in proper alignment. I have been told to ice my knee every night and to put Biofreeze on it. Biofreeze is similar to Icy Hot but instead of getting hot it stays cold. And as I said earlier, no moving faster than a walk, and no lower body exercises for a week. At least I'm still able to do some exercises. And I suppose it could have been worse than a deep muscle strain.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*30Jun2013*

I haven't fallen off of the face of the earth. Don't worry. Starting on June 21st I was at my summer training session. I got back today. I learned a lot there. I'll be back to my previous workout schedule within the next two days I have a lot of paperwork to do and tomorrow is going to be busy for me. If anything I'm going to start the Insanity workout at the least tomorrow. It should only take 40 minutes. It will be the pre-test and should not be easy.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*01Jul2013*

I purchased Insanity a few weeks ago before I left for training but due to my knee injury I wasn't able to start it until July first. I ran the fitness test. I didn't do too badly and I wasn't too far behind the starting numbers of the girl that was in the video but I still couldn't compete with her. This bothered me a lot. I'll have to make sure I work a lot harder at this.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*02Jul2013*

I completed the second workout of the Insanity set. Plyometrics and Cardio Circuit. It wasn't too physically tough on me, certain exercises had me hurting in them, especially exercises that my body wasn't used to doing or doing an equivilent of, but what got me the most in the workout was that I didn't have the energy levels to complete the entire workout nonstop. I wasn't breathing extremely hard and my heart rate wasn't too high (which is great). I was drenched in sweat though. This workout reminded me a lot of the PT I do during the school year.


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*03Jul2013*

Day 3 of Insanity.

Power Cardio (or something like that).


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

*05Jul2013*

I missed yesterday so I did Day 4 of Insanity today. I'll just use yesterday as my rest day during this program instead of Sunday and get back on track. So I'll do today's workout tomorrow, and then Saturday's workout on Sunday. Then start the week over again. Today was entitled Cardio Recovery. It was basically a lot of stretches and glutes/hamstrings. Slow controlled movements with a huge emphasis on form.

I'll start running again soon.


----------

